# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मेरा सूत्र बंद कर दें

## Lovely.indian

दोस्त मैं इस सूत्र के जरिए मेरे साथी मेम्बेर्स को अपील करता हूँ के इस सूत्र में वे अपने अपने सूत्र (जो use में नहीं हैं) को बंद करने के लिए गुरु लोगों को बिनती कर दें. इससे फोरम पर फालतू लोड कम होगा और फोरम और तेजी से चलेगी.

----------


## Lovely.indian

सबसे पहले मैं गुरु लोगों को बिनती करता हूँ के मेरे सूत्र फॉण्ट ढंग से काम नहीं करते और Banned होलिवुड Movies को बंद कर दिया जाये जी, कियोंके इनका मकसद पूरा हो चूका है. और अब यह सर्वर पर लोड ही हैं.

----------


## gulluu

आपका बैन होलीवुड मूवी वाला सूत्र बंद किया गया

----------


## Lovely.indian

गुलू जी, पूल पर तो कुछ कह देते जनाब

----------


## bhavna singh

*इस सूत्र पर अब सभी सदस्य अपने अपने सूत्रों को बंद करने का अनुरोध कर सकते हैं*

----------


## Lovely.indian

बिलकुल जी,

----------


## Lovely.indian

यानि किसी को फौरम की चिंता नहीं है. views 45 और उत्तर २. हर कोई सोचता है के मेरा सूत्र चाहे बेकार ही कियों न हो, बस बंद न हो जाये. यह 502 काफी आ रहा है, मेरे को लगता है के फौरम में कहीं पहले जैसी गडबड न हो जाये. :(

----------


## Lovely.indian

गरीब दा तां दूजा वी बंद कर दिता :(

----------


## love431

नियमक जी से निबेदन हे की मेरे कुछ  सूत्र जो मेने चालू किये थे पर उन  सूत्रों को किसी ने जायदा पसंद नहीं किया  इस लिए में उन सूत्रों को बंद  करने का निबेदन करता हु 

* हिंदी फिल्मो के गाने* 


*मोबाइल के लिए रिंगटोन*

* कामेडी सर्कस*


*एक और सविता भाभी*


*ऑनलाइन देखे  xxx  इंटरनेट  मूवी*

----------


## love431

*भाई आप का काम बहुत बदिय हे*

----------


## Lovely.indian

वो मारा पापड़ वाले को. आ गया जवाब. बन गई बात, चल गया काम. शुक्रिया love भाई

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *भाई आप का काम बहुत बदिय हे*


अरे भाई तनिक तारा तो दबाये दो

----------


## love431

> वो मारा पापड़ वाले को. आ गया जवाब. बन गई बात, चल गया काम. शुक्रिया love भाई


 *अरे भाई सूत्र बंद करबा रहा हु और आप को रेपो की पड़ी हे ( माज़क कर रहा हु ) ये रेपो आप के लिए 
चेक करके बताना मिला की नहीं*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *अरे भाई सूत्र बंद करबा रहा हु और आप को रेपो की पड़ी हे ( माज़क कर रहा हु ) ये रेपो आप के लिए 
> चेक करके बताना मिला की नहीं*


सूत्र बंद करवा के आप उन लोगों को सीख दे रहे हो जो quality की जगह quantity पर जाते हैं

----------


## Lovely.indian

> नियमक जी से निबेदन हे की मेरे कुछ  सूत्र जो मेने चालू किये थे पर उन  सूत्रों को किसी ने जायदा पसंद नहीं किया  इस लिए में उन सूत्रों को बंद  करने का निबेदन करता हु 
> 
> * हिंदी फिल्मो के गाने* 
> 
> 
> *मोबाइल के लिए रिंगटोन*
> 
> * कामेडी सर्कस*
> 
> ...


????????

----------


## Lovely.indian

गुरु जी, कोई इस सूत्र को इस्तेमाल नहीं कर रहा. किरपा करके इसी सूत्र को बंद कर देने कई कष्ट करें.

----------


## Dark Rider

अभी तो मुझे किसी सूत्र को हटवाने की आवश्यकता नहीं लगी है लेकिन भविष्य का किसे पता है इसलिए सूत्र को तो रहने ही दे काम आही जायेगा

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...378#post205378

*ये मेरे द्वारा काफी पहले बनाया गया एक सूत्र है! लगभग सभी पाठकों की शिकायत है कि फोटो नहीं दिख रहे! मुझे खुद भी बहुत से सूत्रों के फोटो नहीं दिख रहे! इसका समाधान करें , अगर नहीं हो सकता तो इसे बंद करदें!*

----------


## jalwa

> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...378#post205378
> 
> *ये मेरे द्वारा काफी पहले बनाया गया एक सूत्र है! लगभग सभी पाठकों की शिकायत है कि फोटो नहीं दिख रहे! मुझे खुद भी बहुत से सूत्रों के फोटो नहीं दिख रहे! इसका समाधान करें , अगर नहीं हो सकता तो इसे बंद करदें!*



चित्र दिखाई दे रहे हैं .. वैसे यह कहानी पहले से फोरम पर मौजूद है फिर भी अभी सूत्र चलने दिया जा रहा है.

----------


## jalwa

> गुरु जी, कोई इस सूत्र को इस्तेमाल नहीं कर रहा. किरपा करके इसी सूत्र को बंद कर देने कई कष्ट करें.


मित्र, आपका सूत्र उचित विषय पर बना हुआ है किन्तु विभाग गलत है. इस सूत्र को "मुझे कुछ कहना है" विभाग में भेजा जा रहा है.

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरा सूत्र सखी सैयां तो खूब ही कामत हे और वह वह रामजी बन कर दे कोई  इन पर रेप्लय नहीं करता शायद सूत्र पसंद नहीं किये गए

----------


## Ranveer

> मेरा सूत्र सखी सैयां तो खूब ही कामत हे और वह वह रामजी बन कर दे कोई  इन पर रेप्लय नहीं करता शायद सूत्र पसंद नहीं किये गए


*कुछ सूत्रों में प्रतिक्रिया देर से तथा कम  आतें हैं ..इससे उसका महत्व कम नहीं हो जाता
थोड़ा इंतज़ार करें ...हो सकता है की भविष्य में वो एक अच्छा सूत्र साबित हो
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> चित्र दिखाई दे रहे हैं .. वैसे यह कहानी पहले से फोरम पर मौजूद है फिर भी अभी सूत्र चलने दिया जा रहा है.


*शायद जिसे आप पहले से मोजूद बता रहे हैं वो इस सूत्र के बाद डाली गयी है!*

----------


## pangagang2

kiyun kya huaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Sheena

*नियामक एवम प्रशाशक महोदय मेरा सूत्र आप के सवाल शीना के ज़वाब को बंद कर दिया जाए क्योंकि मैंने ये सूत्र मनोरंजन के लिए बनाया था परन्तु कुछ सदस्य इस सूत्र के माध्यम से अपने दिमाग की गन्दगी उलट रहे हैं जिस कारन ये सूत्र अपने उद्देश्य से भटक सकता है अतः ऐसी नौबत आने से पहले इस सूत्र को बंद कर दिया जाए*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

मेरा सूत्र मेरी तेरी उसकी बात को बँद कर देँ क्योँकि इसका उदेंदश्य पूरा हो चुका है और शायद इसकि प्रासँगिकता खत्म हो चुकी है

----------


## Ranveer

> मेरा सूत्र मेरी तेरी उसकी बात को बँद कर देँ क्योँकि इसका उदेंदश्य पूरा हो चुका है और शायद इसकि प्रासँगिकता खत्म हो चुकी है


*किया  गया ...........*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *किया  गया ...........*


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## mjumbo

नियामक जी मै आपसे निवेदन करना चाहता हु.
"मै आपसे ये कहना चाहता हु "दूध संकलन"ये सूत्र मैंने नहीं चालू किया है.नहीं मैंने कोई चित्र डाला है.आजतक मैंने किसी भी सूत्र मै कोई भी चित्र नहीं डाला है.मेरी आपसे बिनती है शायद किसी गलती से ये मेरे नाम से शुरू हुआ है.अगर आप चाहते  हो तो इसे मिटा दे.या जिस किसीने शुरू किया है उसका नाम दे.
अगर और कोई रास्ता हो तो भी बता देना.पर ये सूत्र मेरा नहीं है.
आशा करता हु आप जल्द ही इसका विचार करो.
जिस किसीने ये शुरू किया था उसने किसी मकसद से शुरू किया होगा पर कुछ गलती से ये मेरे नाम से शुरू हुआ है.
जिसने शुरू किया है उसके मेहनत का फल उसीको मिलाना चाहिए.
मेरी आपसे गुजारिश है सूत्र सही नाम से चले वर्ना सूत्र बंद करे .आप जो उचित समझे वो करे.मेरी कोई शिकायत नहीं होगी.

----------


## sangita_sharma

बंद किया गया

----------


## kajal pandey

मेरा निम्न सूत्र बंद कर डे सीमा जी 


सेक्स मे पैर की उपयोगिता
diyamishra द्वारा ‎ 03-02-2011 को


,

इन वस्त्रो का भाग्य लडको के भाग्य से ज्यादा अच्छा है
diyamishra द्वारा ‎ 12-02-2011 को 05:28 PM पर 



जो सबसे पहले पकड़ा जाता है वो क्या है???
diyamishra द्वारा ‎ 31-01-2011 को 06:15 PM प


सेक्स एक दिन मे नहीं सुरु होता
diyamishra द्वारा ‎ 31-01-2011 




 वह पानी जिससे सृष्टि की रचना हुई
diyamishra द्वारा ‎ 05-02-2011 को 04:16 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरा निम्न सूत्र बंद कर डे सीमा जी 
> 
> 
> सेक्स मे पैर की उपयोगिता
> diyamishra द्वारा ‎ 03-02-2011 को
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> ...


कोई कारण  दिया जी  यदि आप देना चाहे , मुझे तो इनमे से कुछ पसंद भी है

----------


## kajal pandey

*फोरम का अनावश्यक भार khatm करने वाले इस सूत्र के रचयिता को मेरा सत सत नमन और रेपो भी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aasha है की वे  सदस्य जिन्होने  सूत्रों के निर्माण की प्रतियोगिता चला राखी है वे भी इस सूत्र मे कुछ योगदान करेंगे*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आज बनाये गए सूत्रों को देख कर आभी मै कहने वाली ठी की एक अच्छा सूत्र आ गया*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बाप रे मारी गई ........आप कहा से आ गए ...................अच्छा ठीक है जो पसंद हो उसे रहने दीजिये लेकिन कुछ तो बंद कर दीजिये ,,,,,,,,,,क्या बंद किये गए सूत्र की सभी पोस्टिंग भी हटाई जा सकती है*


जी सभी हटाई जा सकती है , में देख कर जो उचित है उसे छोड देता हू बाकि को उचित जगह |

----------


## kajal pandey

> जी सभी हटाई जा सकती है , में देख कर जो उचित है उसे छोड देता हू बाकि को उचित जगह |


*जी जैसा आपका कंप्यूटर दिमाग उचित समझे ,,,,,,,,,,,पता नहीं क्यों आब मुझे इस फोरम के सामान्य सूत्र आधिक अछे लगते है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *जी जैसा आपका कंप्यूटर दिमाग उचित समझे ,,,,,,,,,,,पता नहीं क्यों आब मुझे इस फोरम के सामान्य सूत्र आधिक अछे लगते है*


एक भी बंद करने लायक नहीं है फिर भी आगे भेज दिया है सबकी राय से फेसला हो जायेगा |

----------


## kajal pandey

> एक भी बंद करने लायक नहीं है फिर भी आगे भेज दिया है सबकी राय से फेसला हो जायेगा |


:bell:फिर तो मै अनशन पर बैठ जाउंगी ..................हा हा हा हा

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक जी मै आपसे निवेदन करना चाहता हु.
> "मै आपसे ये कहना चाहता हु "दूध संकलन"ये सूत्र मैंने नहीं चालू किया है.नहीं मैंने कोई चित्र डाला है.आजतक मैंने किसी भी सूत्र मै कोई भी चित्र नहीं डाला है.मेरी आपसे बिनती है शायद किसी गलती से ये मेरे नाम से शुरू हुआ है.अगर आप चाहते  हो तो इसे मिटा दे.या जिस किसीने शुरू किया है उसका नाम दे.
> अगर और कोई रास्ता हो तो भी बता देना.पर ये सूत्र मेरा नहीं है.
> आशा करता हु आप जल्द ही इसका विचार करो.
> जिस किसीने ये शुरू किया था उसने किसी मकसद से शुरू किया होगा पर कुछ गलती से ये मेरे नाम से शुरू हुआ है.
> जिसने शुरू किया है उसके मेहनत का फल उसीको मिलाना चाहिए.
> मेरी आपसे गुजारिश है सूत्र सही नाम से चले वर्ना सूत्र बंद करे .आप जो उचित समझे वो करे.मेरी कोई शिकायत नहीं होगी.


क्या अपने खाते का पास वार्ड आपने किसी अन्य व्यक्ति को संचालित करने हेतु दिया था मंच की तरफ से इस प्रकार की चुक नहीं हो सकती की किसी सद्स्स्य के नाम से इस प्रकार सूत्र शुरू हो जाए और उसे पता ही न चले

----------


## mjumbo

> क्या अपने खाते का पास वार्ड आपने किसी अन्य व्यक्ति को संचालित करने हेतु दिया था मंच की तरफ से इस प्रकार की चुक नहीं हो सकती की किसी सद्स्स्य के नाम से इस प्रकार सूत्र शुरू हो जाए और उसे पता ही न चले


नहीं मैंने अपना पासवर्ड कभी किसी को नहीं दिया.आप चेक कर सकती है मैंने आज तक कोई भो चित्र पोस्ट नहीं किया.सबसे बड़ी बात मुझे चित्र पोस्ट करनेका तथा नया सूत्र शुरू करने का तरीका ही मालूम नहीं है.
मै आपसे बहुत बहुत नाराज हु मैंने ईमानदारी से माना था ये मेरा सूत्र नहीं है और  सूत्र बंद करनेका आवाहन किया था पर अपने इसे कचरे के डिब्बे मै डालकर मेरा दिल दुखाया है.
और अपने उस किसीका भी दिल तोडा है जिसने उम्मीदों से इस सूत्र को शुरू किया था.
माफ़ करना पर यही सच है.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> नहीं मैंने अपना पासवर्ड कभी किसी को नहीं दिया.आप चेक कर सकती है मैंने आज तक कोई भो चित्र पोस्ट नहीं किया.सबसे बड़ी बात मुझे चित्र पोस्ट करनेका तथा नया सूत्र शुरू करने का तरीका ही मालूम नहीं है.
> मै आपसे बहुत बहुत नाराज हु मैंने ईमानदारी से माना था ये मेरा सूत्र नहीं है और  सूत्र बंद करनेका आवाहन किया था पर अपने इसे कचरे के डिब्बे मै डालकर मेरा दिल दुखाया है.
> और अपने उस किसीका भी दिल तोडा है जिसने उम्मीदों से इस सूत्र को शुरू किया था.
> माफ़ करना पर यही सच है.


प्रिय सदस्य आपकी शिकायत दूर कर  दी गयी है 
कृपया दुखी न हों ;)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई इस सूत्र को बंद मत करवाओ
> कुछ भी अतार्किक नहीं है .............
> आप उस सूत्र में कुछ मत लिखो
> और ना ही अब मैं लिखुगा
> मगर कम से कम लोगो की
> मनोस्थिति का तो पता चलेगा*


चचा आपकी बात का स्वागत है मैं अपनी पोस्ट हटाता हूँ, मीने जो नियामक जी से वादा किया है, ईसलिए चुप हूँ

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मेरा सूत्र "शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता " बंद कर दिया जाए इसका उद्देश्य पूरा हो चुका है 
वैसे इसे पूरी तरह से हटाया भी जा सकता है मगर मुझे लगता है दुसरे सदस्यों को इससे जानकारी मिल सकती है
इसलिए केवल बंद कर दिया जाए. शुक्रिया

----------


## mzone420

*कृपया मेरे इस सूत्र को बंद और डिलीट कर दीजिए.... क्यूकी ये सूत्र किसी को पसंद नहीं आ रहा है.... और मैं फालतू में इस फोरम पर लोड नहीं बढ़ाना चाहता..
*
मनोरंजक चित्रावली (अवयस्क सामग्री)

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*नियामक जी बड़े दुःख के साथ निवेदन है की
मेरे सभी सूत्र बंद कर दिए जाए
और अगर संभव हो तो
इन सबको हटा दिया जाए
मेरी वजह से कुछ लोगो को
तकलीफ हो रही है
और मैं नहीं चाहता की
मेरी वजह से व्यर्थ का वाद विवाद हो
जिसका कोई ओरछोर ना हो
मेरी इस आई डी को भी बेन कर दिया जाए*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *नियामक जी बड़े दुःख के साथ निवेदन है की
> मेरे सभी सूत्र बंद कर दिए जाए
> और अगर संभव हो तो
> इन सबको हटा दिया जाए
> मेरी वजह से कुछ लोगो को
> तकलीफ हो रही है
> और मैं नहीं चाहता की
> मेरी वजह से व्यर्थ का वाद विवाद हो
> जिसका कोई ओरछोर ना हो
> मेरी इस आई डी को भी बेन कर दिया जाए*


*अरे चाचा ये क्या कह रहे है आप सब ठीक तो है???????????????????????//*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अरे चाचा ये क्या कह रहे है आप सब ठीक तो है???????????????????????//*


 चचा मान गये है, चची ने आके दो बेलन लगाये ठीक हो गये

----------

